# Cold Night Snookin'



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Back at it the following night.
We caught 7 snook, a black drum, and a prisoner on night two.

These were cell phone pics....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

thats a nice photo of the blackdrum... you missed the heat game for that?!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

i use to do a lot of fishing that way i've jumped a lot of fences with no trespassing signs and been kicked off of many condo properties by either condo commandos or security guards in naples and marco i still know of a few spots were i can legally fish at night and catch some decent fish. a wife and 2 kids later i dont take those chances anymore. nice looking linesiders


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> i use to do a lot of fishing that way i've jumped a lot of fences with no trespassing signs and been kicked off of many condo properties by either condo commandos or security guards in naples and marco i still know of a few spots were i can legally fish at night and catch some decent fish. a wife and 2 kids later i dont take those chances anymore.  nice looking linesiders


thanks man... yeah over the years more and more spots have been shut down to access


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

good stuff!!! i still skateboard so i believe fences and signs are for the weak and timid!!!! ;D i fished the bay last week and saw 3 bones ...should have gone to the park!!!!
tight ones!!


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Putting in work guys! Good job! Dying to get on some robalos!


----------

